
Software That Turns Confusing Math Equations into Simple Images - magoghm
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/math/a32743509/cmu-penrose-math-equations-into-pictures/
======
gus_massa
Is this better than GeoGebra
[https://www.geogebra.org/3d](https://www.geogebra.org/3d) ?

